# Pruning Pogostemon erectus



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

My Pogostemon erectus is just over 3 months old and has hit the surface of the water. Actually now it is starting to emerge out of the water because I was away for the holidays and when I got back I got a really bad case of the flu and was in bed for a week. At any rate I really need to get in and cut back all the plants in this tank and get it back under control. 

Just wondering if anyone else has experience with this plant and what worked best for them. Would you cut it back by about half or would you top it and replant the tops? Wondering what will look more natural and work better in the long run. For my R. wallichii I top them and replant the tops and toss the bottoms but for some other stem plants (Ludwigia, Nessaea, Hygrophila) I just remove the tops.

Pogostemon erectus by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

And this is what they looked like 3 months ago when I first planted them. So tiny and cute.

Tissue cultured Pogostemon erectus 3 months ago. by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Following. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

